# WWE Superstars Political Views?



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Going by Ziggler's tweets he hates Romney's views.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It shocks you that Rock wants to keep more of his money? 

EDIT - I guess it is shocking given that's he's an actor actually.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ziggler is constantly tweeting about politics, usually in a pretty snarky way. But yeah, he seems to really dislike Romney.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I remember on a WWE video Ziggler said his favourite villain was Romney as he'd managed to convince people he wasn't.

Kane is very political, I can't remember which side but I know he's very political.

I also remember around the time of the Gay marriage Bill (was it prop something, my memory sucks) most if not all of the WWE Stars on twitter were pretty vocal in their support of it, Punk told someone to jump off a cliff cause they told him to read the Bible.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> I apologize if there's another thread on this, but with the election coming up in two weeks, I was curious as to who sides with who on the politcal spectrum? If I remember correctly:
> 
> *Democrat*:
> 
> ...


Ofcourse Punk,Candice and Evan would be supporting democrats just look at them as people.CM Punk is a loudmouth atheist,No atheist I know would be supporting religious crazies like the republicans.Candice did fucking porn,Lesbian porn for that matter so ofcourse she's be with the democrats.Evan,Lol Evan fucking loves to get high ofcourse the guy will be with the most liberal folks around.

As for those supporting the republicans,I too am only shocked about Rock but as for the others I am not.Just like the republicans,The McMahons are full of shit and are corrupted as fuck and a huge hypocrites.Shawn Micheals is also a religious fuckwad who probably believes "America is a christian nation" even though the founding fathers were deists,Hell HBK is the reason why the SES stable was stopped because it offended butthurt christians.


----------



## MarkAndProud (Jun 2, 2012)

Kane supports Ron Paul, so I guess he can be defined as an extreme republican with the exception of foreign policy.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

MarkAndProud said:


> Kane supports Ron Paul, so I guess he can be defined as an extreme republican with the exception of foreign policy.


I hate republicans and prefer democrats but Ron Paul is an exception,The guy is fucking amazing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy Orton is a republican. John Cena comes across as a democrat.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

CM Punk is a Nazi


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk is the goat. 

Also there's more then just the democratic and republican parties, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't want to be associated with either.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Ofcourse Punk,Candice and Evan would be supporting democrats just look at them as people.CM Punk is a loudmouth atheist,No atheist I know would be supporting religious crazies like the republicans.Candice did fucking porn,Lesbian porn for that matter so ofcourse she's be with the democrats.Evan,Lol Evan fucking loves to get high ofcourse the guy will be with the most liberal folks around.
> 
> As for those supporting the republicans,I too am only shocked about Rock but as for the others I am not.Just like the republicans,The McMahons are full of shit and are corrupted as fuck and a huge hypocrites.Shawn Micheals is also a religious fuckwad who probably believes "America is a christian nation" even though the founding fathers were deists,Hell HBK is the reason why the SES stable was stopped because it offended butthurt christians.


I love in your post you blast both parties equally.


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> John Cena comes across as a democrat.


I think he's backing Romney, I'm not sure. Read it somewhere awhile back.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Punk is a known racist so he would not vote for Obama


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

You people expect The Rock to be democrat because he's black? Lol, the guy's filthy rich.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

punk's voting for Gary Johnson


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> I apologize if there's another thread on this, but with the election coming up in two weeks, I was curious as to who sides with who on the politcal spectrum? If I remember correctly:
> 
> *Democrat*:
> 
> ...


 Never saw that comin.

LOL @ how predictable the rest of em are tho. Punk is atheist, Candice Michelle did lesbian porn, Evan Bourne is a stoner, Batista n Shelton used to be broke as fuck... Atheists, lesbians, stoners, n poor people? Those are the top 4 things that Republicans hate more than anything else, b.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure most republicans are atheists.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I was so shocked to read that UW is a Republican! :busta


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ADC said:


> I'm pretty sure most republicans are atheists.


----------



## DTD (Oct 22, 2012)

ADC said:


> I'm pretty sure most republicans are atheists.


:lmao


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

ADC said:


> I'm pretty sure most republicans are atheists.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kane is a libertarian


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Kane is a libertarian


Sweetness,Now I like the guy even more.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Kane is probably a Ron Paul guy I'm guessing.

Punk seems to be a big Obama guy.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> Punk is a known racist so he would not vote for Obama


*C*harles *M*anson Punk(that's what it really stands for)


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think Kane is/was a spokesperson for the Libertarian Party.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> I hate republicans and prefer democrats but Ron Paul is an exception,The guy is fucking amazing.


Isn't he a racist though?

Didn't think Jim Cornette as a Democrat, he always struck me as a Republican type of guy.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Vic Capri said:


> I apologize if there's another thread on this, but with the election coming up in two weeks, I was curious as to who sides with who on the politcal spectrum? If I remember correctly:
> 
> *Democrat*:
> 
> ...


Kane is a libertarian i.e. a independent


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Riddle101 said:


> Isn't he a racist though?
> 
> Didn't think Jim Cornette as a Democrat, he always struck me as a Republican type of guy.


Oh yeah big time. In one of his youtube shoots he just trashes the living hell out of Republicans. I mean brutal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Kane is a libertarian


Well no one ever said Kane was stupid. Him being a Libertarian proves it


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Kane's political views are pretty well known, wouldn't surprise me if he ran for office once he retires. Wonder what Cena's views are. (If he has any political views)


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryback supports the dinner party. He is in favour or their platform based on giant sandwiches, waffles, and whole roast pig.

In all seriousness, I would suspect that Daniel Bryan is a Democrat.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Bryan's most likely a lib.. Austin strikes me as a repub too

Though, I'm not sure where you found out that Rock was a conservative. He spoke at both the RNC and the DNC in 2000, did he publicly say he favors the republican party?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I heard Woi Barrah is a supporter of the Tea Party.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

Eric bischoff is rep. he doesn't like romney but hates obama so he's going with romney big time . he's been shiting on obama since early 2010 i remember. look at his twitter , it's pretty brutal.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

tducey said:


> Kane's political views are pretty well known, wouldn't surprise me if he ran for office once he retires. *Wonder what Cena's views are. (If he has any political views)*


Obviously a republican. Just hear his promo's, he almost sounds like a politician.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> Obviously a republican. Just hear his promo's, he almost sounds like a politian.


Cena is actually more boring than Mitt Romney.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

MarkAndProud said:


> Kane supports Ron Paul, so I guess he can be defined as an extreme republican with the exception of foreign policy.


kane is libertarian


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is a socialist


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

jesse ventura (reform party)


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Daniel Bryan is a socialist


what type of socialist? socialism is a very wide political field...thats why it makes a poor insult.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> what type of socialist? socialism is a very wide political field...thats why it makes a poor insult.


I'm sorry, but only a complete idiot takes insult to being called a socialist.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> I'm sorry, but only a complete idiot takes insult to being called a socialist.


 Americans make a damn good job of it


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Thought it was common knowledge The Rock was a republican, he appeared at the Republican convention in 2000.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I already knew most of those listed so far, and the ones I didn't I can't say I'm surprised.

What I really wonder is The Undertaker's and Triple H's political views. I know Triple H is married to Stephanie and all but that doesn't really mean much, he could be a Democrat or a Libertarian. As for The Undertaker, I'd also love to know his religious views.

PS: Add Mark Henry to the Republican list.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

A black man with a first name as a last name is a Republican? LOL!

Bryan is a socialist? Oh, he just went up in my eyes. Yeah, and like someone said, anyone who isn't a socialist in 2012 is mentally challenged, to say the least.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> I hate republicans and prefer democrats but Ron Paul is an exception,The guy is fucking amazing.


Used to think that as well. But I just can't get past the fact that he doesn't believe in evolution and would put an end to stem cell research.

Anyways, I'm going to hazard a guess that Jeff and Matt are demos.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> what type of socialist? socialism is a very wide political field...thats why it makes a poor insult.


What?? why would that be an insult?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

So some guys that I like are Democrats (Punk and Morrison) and others are Republicans, (HBK and Rock) so that's interesting. HBK is a Texan which is a red state so that isn't the least bit surprising. Then there's always that lol worthy stab he did on Clinton years ago. Rock being a Rep was somewhat surprising, but not totally. I'm an Independent, but I lean conservative, so obviously I'm with Rock, Shawn, and the others in most cases. 


In the end, I just don't like it when celebrities spew out politics like Ziggles. It's bad enough these "news" channels are biased and feed you only one side. Just keep it to yourself because there's nothing like starting political squabbles.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

The news channels feed you just "one" side...yeah, because Murdoch doesn't own like a bunch of super right wing news outlets...

Ric Flair is right wing from what I've heard, and so are many other wrestlers. I've always been interested with the Undertaker and JR's political views.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Shawn Michaels is my absolute favourite wrestler ever, I think he is the GOAT but I'm glad I don't know him in real life, I generally can't stand republicans.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I know Joey Styles is a Republican, he was one of those morons who was calling Obama a Marxist, Striker's the same I believe.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm like Kane an independent who support Ron Paul spoke out alot of stuff that on non-Mainstream what you guys on Mainstream called them Conspiracy Theory.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

LKRocks said:


> I'm sorry, but only a complete idiot takes insult to being called a socialist.


capitalism doesn't work at all which only benefits 1% and you being the slave for fucking system.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2J Problem said:


> I know Joey Styles is a Republican, he was one of those morons who was calling Obama a Marxist, Striker's the same I believe.


He is a moron. Obama being a Marxist would be an improvement.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

@steveaustinBSR
Hell Yeah!!RT @TroubleDVJ: @steveaustinBSR I just Voted Tough Guy...#Romney/Ryan2012..Praying for Changes..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A little bit off-topic, but:

@the_ironsheik:
_CNN call me to tell me who i vote for for the happy election day. i tell them the Mitt Romney have bird shit breathe_

This was 20 minutes ago


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> Never saw that comin.
> 
> LOL @ how predictable the rest of em are tho. Punk is atheist, *Candice Michelle did lesbian porn*, Evan Bourne is a stoner, Batista n Shelton used to be broke as fuck... Atheists, lesbians, stoners, n poor people? Those are the top 4 things that Republicans hate more than anything else, b.


WHAT?????????????

also lol at political parties


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> WHAT?????????????
> 
> also lol at political parties


She did. It was on Cinemax


----------



## guitarhero4rox (Jan 5, 2009)

MarkAndProud said:


> Kane supports Ron Paul, so I guess he can be defined as an extreme republican with the exception of foreign policy.


Woah woah woah, Ron Paul isn't an "extreme republican". He's a libertarian.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Shawn Michaels is my absolute favourite wrestler ever, I think he is the GOAT but I'm glad I don't know him in real life, I generally can't stand republicans.


On the bright side, at least he's not a Nazi.


----------



## ConnyB (Nov 3, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> Punk is a known racist so he would not vote for Obama


WTF


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Punk is not a racist, wtf? What an idiot. Punk is pro Obama which is pretty cool. 

Damn, it sucks that Austin is right wing..but hey, he is from Texas so I'm not that surprised.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron Paul and Republican doesn't have same set of mind and it shock me that he's with those guys.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I feel celebrities should keep their political views to theirselves.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder what Sheamus, and the other foreign guys views are.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

PunkSE316 said:


> Punk is not a racist, wtf? What an idiot. Punk is pro Obama which is pretty cool.
> 
> Damn, it sucks that Austin is right wing..but hey, he is from Texas so I'm not that surprised.


and a wife beater....


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

CruzControl said:


> I wonder what Sheamus, and the other foreign guys views are.


I think Barrett has made snide comments about Cameron/the coalition on Twitter, but he's Northern so it isn't a shock


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect that most of the ones you don't hear from politically just aren't that interested or don't have a particular political allegiance. The ones you most hear from are Kane and JBL and as far as I know they are both Libertarian.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Val Venis Ex-WWE is Libertarian support Ron Paul.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

RVD is definitely a liberal


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Randy Orton is a republican. John Cena comes across as a democrat.


Now I hate Orton even more,I wish I could poop on the guy.



Riddle101 said:


> Isn't he a racist though?
> 
> Didn't think Jim Cornette as a Democrat, he always struck me as a Republican type of guy.


Racist? Oh god not this old youtube bullshit of people accusing Ron of being a racist...



obby said:


> Used to think that as well. But I just can't get past the fact that he doesn't believe in evolution and would put an end to stem cell research.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to hazard a guess that Jeff and Matt are demos.


I don't care if he worships a damn volcano,I'm one of those atheists who hates religion with a passion but I still admit Ron Paul is one of the better folks in America.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Rob Van Dam seems to be libertarian leaning towards left wing.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Kane won't be supporting Ron Paul for long because Ron Paul will be dead soon, sorry to be the bringer of bad news.


----------



## takeurwallet (Oct 27, 2012)

Batista confirmed for a liberal based on recent tweets. Dolph Ziggler at least hates Romney given his tweets. Wade Barrett, Ricardo Rodriguez, Eve Torres and Beth Phoenix all made pro Obama tweets.

Kofi Kingston and Alex Riley are possibly on the right

Liberals:
Batista
Dolph Ziggler
Wade Barrett
Beth Phoenix
Eve Torres
Ricardo Rodriguez

Conservatives (maybe):
Kofi Kingston
Alex Riley


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha, no wonder why Ziggler has been losing a lot. It sucks that a lot of wrestlers are Republicans....

Kevin Nash is left wing.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> Now I hate Orton even more,I wish I could poop on the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got punked by bruno :lol

"help!!! this guy is queering on me!!!"


----------



## Dufrais (Jul 19, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Hulk Hogan (he's supporting Romney this time, but I heard he's a registered Dem!)


He's angry at Obama for using his "Real American" theme.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> I apologize if there's another thread on this, but with the election coming up in two weeks, I was curious as to who sides with who on the politcal spectrum? If I remember correctly:
> 
> *Democrat*:
> 
> ...


What the fuck is this shit? Politics is confined to two kindergarten variants of plutocracy now? That's not a 'spectrum', that's the same shit. People who think Politics is one of these two farces = Morons.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> Racist? Oh god not this old youtube bullshit of people accusing Ron of being a racist...


Nothing to do with youtube. He published newsletters that were very controversial and bigoted. It's what his opponents used to attack his campaigns.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Kevin Nash and Wade Barrett are confirmed libs

Smart guys


----------



## takeurwallet (Oct 27, 2012)

The Rock made a pro Obama comment on his Twitter, maybe he's not Republican anymore?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

takeurwallet said:


> The Rock made a pro Obama comment on his Twitter, maybe he's not Republican anymore?


*Can you really blame him? Plus, I believe he's stated that he was friends with Obama.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Came here to say what was written above. The Rock has shown his liken to Obama on Twitter recently and at other times too, I believe.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This is The Rock talking about celebrities' roles in politics:





Got to say though, I'm a little suprised Kofi would be a republican, Alex Riley too. They both seem to fun-loving to fit to be Republican IMO. Not saying republicans can't be fun loving, but that's the stereotype I have for them.*


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Regardless of Rocky's views, I cannot help but respect and admire his professionalism. Nice interview. (Y)


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Woah, Kofi is right wing? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought The Rock was independent.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

PunkSE316 said:


> Woah, Kofi is right wing? I highly doubt it.


Yeah it's always a bit of a surprise when black people are republicans.


----------

